# Your favorite bag / purse / carrier!



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

*Your favorite pet bags / purses / carriers?*

I want your opinions, reviews(Good and bad.), and pics if you have them.

I just ordered a teafco bag(Which I will post when it gets here.), and want to purchase a few more!


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

I have a few dog bags, but the one i use most is just a big bag i bought from matalan! i put a blanket in the bottom so its comfy, but he's never in it for more than half an hour.  I also recomend the ones that are like a sling? i have one, but no picutres! it's like a kangaroo pouch? lol, but Romeo loves it. x


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh I think this is a great question! I want a sling at some point. Right now all I have is a carrier. I like it and so does tiki but I use it mainly for places she isn't allowed to get out. I want a sling so she can poke her head out and look around more.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oohh I love doggie carriers! I bought 2 new ones just a month or so ago!

They're all really similar. The juicy couture one is the least structured but it's really light weight. The wooflink one is the fanciest, which i like if we go somewhere nice with the pups. The purple one is a new one made by Pet flys. It's my favorite bc it's the most structured and has tons of pockets!! 
Here they are!
I don't have any good pics of the juicy one, only this one 
View attachment 8590


Oh wait! I found one online, lol
View attachment 8592


The wooflink carrier
View attachment 8589

View attachment 8593


The pet flys
View attachment 8591



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I also wanted to show you these two. I sold both of these bc while they fit two chi's great, they were huge for 1 chi baby. The leopard velour is by Juicy Couture and the red and tan is by Coach. 
View attachment 8594

View attachment 8595



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My favorite carrier. The mini Vintage Bitch, made by Lori (IvysMom).


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oohh I love doggie carriers! I bought 2 new ones just a month or so ago!
> 
> They're all really similar. The juicy couture one is the least structured but it's really light weight. The wooflink one is the fanciest, which i like if we go somewhere nice with the pups. The purple one is a new one made by Pet flys. It's my favorite bc it's the most structured and has tons of pockets!!
> Here they are!
> ...


Oh my gosh! I love the purple one! I was actually looking at it online last night considering buying it! That is so cool that you like it so much. Now I really want it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Oh my gosh! I love the purple one! I was actually looking at it online last night considering buying it! That is so cool that you like it so much. Now I really want it!


Lol, it's really nice! It has two pockets on the front and 1 longer pocket on the other side. It also comes with a cute small minky blanket and a minky cushion pad. I think it's airline approved too! If you get it, let me know how you like it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG Zorana, love your last 2 bags .

I mostly use my Sherpa Tote for Rocky. He is only in there for a short time when he can't walk, i.e. too many ppl or in the post office for example.

Otherwise I only have his Sherpa flight carrier which is however too big to carry for too long.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Zorana Those bags are to die for! Love the Juicy, and omg Pet Flys. Awesome pics! 

TLI That bag screams DIVA. Love it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Zorana Those bags are to die for! Love the Juicy, and omg Pet Flys. Awesome pics!
> 
> TLI That bag screams DIVA. Love it!


Thank you! Pet flys finally updated their website and they have it on there (along w 3 other designs of the same bag) so you have to check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lol, it's really nice! It has two pockets on the front and 1 longer pocket on the other side. It also comes with a cute small minky blanket and a minky cushion pad. I think it's airline approved too! If you get it, let me know how you like it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Where did you actually get it from? I'm looking at posh puppy boutique. I know you can get juicy couture from other sites and stores.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I said that and then I realized it is pet flys... Of course... And you prob got it directly from their site


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> I said that and then I realized it is pet flys... Of course... And you prob got it directly from their site


I actually got it from my friend Leslie who own her a local boutique called Woof Life, I went to the Backer Show (a vendor/wholesaler show for new products) with her in October and the pet flys owner had it there. I immediately fell in love! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohhh... I found it in a brown on the pet flys site and it showed it in more detail! My issue is the price but I think it is worth it!! I do a lot of traveling and I think this would be perfect


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Ohhh... I found it in a brown on the pet flys site and it showed it in more detail! My issue is the price but I think it is worth it!! I do a lot of traveling and I think this would be perfect


Ya it's a little pricey, but in my opinion it's worth it bc it's really well made and practical for daily use. And since you do a lot of traveling, it's a double win! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

True! Look... I also found this by pet flys. I think this would be nice too. Now I want both! Lol

Pet Flys - Reversible Snuggle Bugs - It's a bed, it's a bag, it's a car seat... and it's a burrow bed!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> True! Look... I also found this by pet flys. I think this would be nice too. Now I want both! Lol
> 
> Pet Flys - Reversible Snuggle Bugs - It's a bed, it's a bag, it's a car seat... and it's a burrow bed!


That's super cute too! Not sure how safe it is as a car seat tho, lol. It looks so soft! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

True... But I wouldn't use it as a car seat. I just love how soft it is and it looks so comfy. But I still like the other better!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have the wooflink one that Zorana has pictured on order. cant wait to get it . Also, i really want the pet flys one that Zorana has pictured except i want either the brown one with the monkey or the plaid one with the bone and on the other side i think it has a little bluebird.

the carrier i have now that i love is the Kwiggy Bo Alex luxe carrier.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i have the wooflink one that Zorana has pictured on order. cant wait to get it . Also, i really want the pet flys one that Zorana has pictured except i want either the brown one with the monkey or the plaid one with the bone and on the other side i think it has a little bluebird.
> 
> the carrier i have now that i love is the Kwiggy Bo Alex luxe carrier.


Elaine, I cannot wait to see your wooflink carrier! The cream and black were the two I was debating between. Please post pics!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

This is the sling carrier I use for Chica, but I got it in brown. It's from Dogo, and Chica really likes it.









I would love to have this one, the SnuggleBug by Petflys, now that the weather is colder:









...and I thought this one was neat, but it doesn't come in plus sizes. It's called Cuddle 'n Carry by Cinderooz


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

its not a dog carrier...but its the Dog Nation bag and the fur inside is awesome and KC loves it. i think it beats any open carrier LOL~~


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> This is the sling carrier I use for Chica, but I got it in brown. It's from Dogo, and Chica really likes it.


Is it the Dogo messenger bag? I went on their web site but that was the only one I saw.


----------



## Kez n bailey (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a carrier just to take the dog into school grounds then wen I get out let him walk or just if I'm popping into shops no body is ne ov the wiser 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

*Teafco Argo*

I got our Teafco Argo bag! We needed a large utilitarian bag for everyday use, and this is pretty perfect. REALLY lightweight, plenty of room in the pockets for his and my stuff, and plenty of ventilation. Nice size, he has room, and it is still comfortable to carry. My favorite feature by far is the metal mesh lining making it scratch proof, and you can't see in. This is a well made bad. Very happy. I'm still looking for a few nice smaller fancy bags for short trips. I really want a sling(Fundle maybe... ), and purse style in a few different colors.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

My photos didn't come up so I had to attach them, and Miro is a little blurry because he doesn't sit still... lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> My photos didn't come up so I had to attach them, and Miro is a little blurry because he doesn't sit still... lol


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

We are a very active bunch, but we don't have a car, so we walk a lot, take
buses and taxis. On buses and taxis you are allowed dogs as long as they are 
in a carrier...so we have carriers. My dogs all walk 4 times per day, for up to 7
hours total. They all walk to and from the location, and the girls ride in the
carriers only when it's obligatory. I don't encourage anyone to carry their pup
around in a purse as an accessory, I do support the use of a carrier as a tool,
as help in getting your furry friend where you wish to bring them, be it a hike,
a trip to the vet, a vacation, etc. With that being said, I don't see why a carrier
can't be not only functional and comfortable for your dog but look cute as well.
Here are my favorite 4, I've had them all for a long time, they stood the test
of time, they survived through multiple uses, they provided a safe place for my
pups and they were all easy on my bad back. 

I just took these pics now, sorry they aren't the best, if anyone has questions
about sizing, or wishes to see more pictures, don't hesitate to ask. 


Puppia Dolly carrier, in black. (perfect for tiny dogs, under 5 lbs)




















Dolly Pet Carrier for small breeds




This is the Karli carrier in black, size Grande. (giant carrier, perfect for large Chis up to 12 lbs)




















karli black pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing



Here is the Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe in gold, size Large (ideal for 5-9 lbs)




















Kwigy.Bo : Shop : Alex Luxe - Gold : KB-890 :



The 4th is the Fundle Lux in Camel, standard size.
Here is a link so you could see what it looks like.
I use it in summer only, so it's put away right now,
sorry could not take a picture. GREAT carrier though!
Very well made, comfortable for your shoulder and the
dog. BUT this is not a carrier to "hide" your dog in, the
dog's head always sticks out. (fits comfortably a pup
between 3-7 lbs)

Fundle Lux Camel



My weight estimations are not based on what the carrier descriptions say,
because imo they are often exaggerated. I am giving you an estimate based
on personal experience with different toy breeds. I like for a dog to be able
to lay comfortably in it's carrier, and not feel like a sardine in a can. So you
can follow my weight recommendations knowing your dog will be comfy, even
for longer rides/travel time. Hope that helps!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I really want to get a Vintage bitch carrier for Stella I wish Ivy's mom do it again.They are gorgeous.

We have few carriers we love they are all different type.There is fundle sling type.Sherpa carrier , Pet fly's snuggle bug ,petnation port a crate .


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LS! Is that the dreamchii blanket I see in the carrier? Hehehe so glad its bein put to good use!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> LS! Is that the dreamchii blanket I see in the carrier? Hehehe so glad its bein put to good use!


Of course darling! :daisy:

I told you, even a year later we are using it, loving it, and it still looks great.
It's warm & snuggly, perfect for winter. It's big so it's for Chanel's carrier.
That's why I asked you for a smaller one for Bella's carrier. I would order
30 of these blankets if I could, they are awesome. And you know I wash
it often, about twice per week, and the fabric still looks good, even I'm
surprised, because usually that kind of fleecy fabric doesn't survive the
washing machine. Thanks again, the pups & I can't be happier.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

LS and Sakyurek We are an active family all year round and our dogs have always been as well. There is no way this little dog is going to be down for some of the long hikes, and snow(And we get A LOT.) we are used to. He loves being outside, but it doesn't take him more than a 2 min to start shivering if the temp drops below 50. I was thinking a sling would be a good hands free option for him to be included, but have relief from the elements. I would tuck it into my snow jacket. LS you mentioned you only use yours in the summer? Is there a reason you don't in the winter? Is there something that might work better? Thanks

Btw Love the gold kwiggy bo and pet flys snuggle bug!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> ...LS you mentioned you only use yours in the summer? Is there a reason you don't in the winter? Is there something that might work better? Thanks



No not at all, it's just a preference. I don't like wearing a sling over a big winter
coat that's all. The Fundle Lux edition is a great sling, very sturdy, easy to
clean, has nice thick padding on the strap so it's comfy on your shoulder. 
Very well made. I don't have anything negative to say about it. 


As for the Kwigy bo, it comes in other colors as well, the black and the brown
are also very nice, and more conservative. It's my favorite carrier, I haven't
come across one that I like more yet.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you dahling! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If you want, I can dig it up for you tomorrow, take some pics.
(the Fundle)


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Either way I'm buying the exact one you have! I think it will be perfect. The only thing is I can only get one new bag(Hubs orders.), and I found something fab... I will pm it to you.  So I may wait on the fundle. It is to be mine though. For sure.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just got your pm, I know a place to get the bag you want cheaper! Check your messages.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Secrets don't make friends!! I wanna see it too


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I didn't know it was a secret, lol. Zorana my cheaper place is Bitch New York, here 
is a coupon code "SHOPBNY" or "facebook", both codes should give 20% off.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I didn't know it was a secret, lol. Zorana my cheaper place is Bitch New York, here
> is a coupon code "SHOPBNY" or "facebook", both codes should give 20% off.


Lol, not the coupon, I wanted to see the bag! Haha. Sorry, should have been more clear! :coolwink:


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry! Didn't mean to leave anyone out! bond girl smuggler bag: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing

LS you're the best! <3


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Sorry! Didn't mean to leave anyone out! bond girl smuggler bag: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing
> 
> LS you're the best! <3


Oh I want!!!!! Thanks for sharing. That has to go on my wish list now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Of course darling! :daisy:
> 
> I told you, even a year later we are using it, loving it, and it still looks great.
> It's warm & snuggly, perfect for winter. It's big so it's for Chanel's carrier.
> ...


oh ho ho! i wash my blanket all the time! Dex and KC loves their dreamchii duck blanket lol :lol: ive had it for a couple years now! hehe i cant wait to see Bella with it!  i always love the customer shots u do hehehe!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> LS you're the best! <3



Oh, I know. :foxes_13:





pigeonsheep said:


> oh ho ho! i wash my blanket all the time! Dex and KC loves their dreamchii duck blanket lol :lol: ive had it for a couple years now! hehe i cant wait to see Bella with it!  i always love the customer shots u do hehehe!


I will definitely take plenty of super duper cutesy wootsy pictures for you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Oh, I know. :foxes_13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my hero! :daisy:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang! I wish I needed a carrier! I think I say this anytime anyone posts a pic of their bag. I want to buy a hiking backpack for next summer, but they're not cute like all those bags! We don't really go anywhere that requires one. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Is it the Dogo messenger bag? I went on their web site but that was the only one I saw.


Yes, it's the messenger one.  Sorry, I should have specified. The cheapest I found it was on The New York Dog Shop - Shop Online!


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> I want to buy a hiking backpack for next summer, but they're not cute like all those bags! We don't really go anywhere that requires one.


Make one up! I have 70+ really adorable dresses in all lengths and styles that I wasn't wearing. Every time I would see something cute I would buy it and never take the tags off. This summer I decided to wear dresses everyday, no matter what I was doing. Most days I just gardened, played in the kiddie pool, and did large restoration projects in the yard. All the neighbors would come over and tell me how cute I looked with the gloves, mask, power sander, and baby doll flower print w/ designer glasses. You don't need a reason to be fabulous.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Make one up! I have 70+ really adorable dresses in all lengths and styles that I wasn't wearing. Every time I would see something cute I would buy it and never take the tags off. This summer I decided to wear dresses everyday, no matter what I was doing. Most days I just gardened, played in the kiddie pool, and did large restoration projects in the yard. All the neighbors would come over and tell me how cute I looked with the gloves, mask, power sander, and baby doll flower print w/ designer glasses. You don't need a reason to be fabulous.


Oh my gosh! This is awesome! I agree, you not need a reason to look fabulous!! I love wear skirts and dresses during the summer!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I found some pics of my Fundle Lux that I didn't get to post earlier.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hehe I got the blue fundle  we so match my LS!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

:foxes15:Oh why did I click on this thread!!! 

~LS~ is the mesh on any of these bags scratch proof? Love all of them that you have. I'm kinda hesitant on buying a new bag online because sometimes she gets excited and scratches the bottom half, like digging, and I cant see closely if the mesh is strong enough in the pictures online.

This is the one that I have now, not as pretty as you guys but it but I like the mesh because it's strong. The breeder was nice and gave us this (purple) when we got Star: Bergan Pet Products – Comfort Carriers

I just want one to carry that looks more like a purse. Right now I use this one to put on my daughter's stroller when we go out and she cant walk around.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Out of the carriers I posted, the only one that does NOT have a very strong
mesh is the Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe. It's my favorite, but neither of my girls chew 
or scratch while inside, so it's not a concern. It's strong enough to ensure 
they won't fall out, but not strong enough for a digger imo.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the top two would be best for Star.
The Karli carrier comes in a smaller size by the way, I just got 
the giant one because Chanel is 8.5 pounds and long like a wiener.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks LS! What about the fundle messenger bag? looks manly enough for my hubby to carry around too....lol, even tho he carry around my purses with hesitation.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Star's Mama said:


> Thanks LS! What about the fundle messenger bag? looks manly enough for my hubby to carry around too....lol, even tho he carry around my purses with hesitation.



The mesh is so so on it. But it doesn't matter because your dog's head will
always be sticking out, you can't really close the zipper all the way, because
when you do the padded sides of the bag close on top of your dog's head,
making it tough to breath...it's hard to explain, I just find it doesn't work. It's
only good for carrying your pup around, but never for hiding her. Also it does 
not have a sturdy bottom, so if you wanted to put it on top of your stroller
or on the ground, it would lose it's shape and may become uncomfortable for
your pup. It's really just for carrying imo. I only use it when we go on long hikes
and I don't want Bella to walk the full day. I'm very critical when it comes to carriers 
though, I know what I want and I need it to serve a purpose...maybe if you are easier 
going you wouldn't care about the details.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm very picky when it comes to certain things like this. I rather hear your review and go by it than just seeing online stores. Like it has to have a sturdy bottom, she has to breathe well in it, strong mesh, not easy to get out, etc...etc...

Better be picky/safe than sorry!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Exactly! Because 1. our pups' safety and comfort is key...and 2. those carriers
aren't cheap! So if you order and are unhappy, it's an expensive mistake.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS would the fundle be big enough for 5.4 lb Toby? I can't really tell from the picture... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> LS would the fundle be big enough for 5.4 lb Toby? I can't really tell from the picture...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App



YES! The one I have is "standard" size, and I can fit Chanel in it(8.5 pounds,
very lean and long), she isn't comfy in it by any means though. And Bella who 
is 2.5 lbs drowns in this Fundle, so I put two towels folded 4 times each so she
sits higher up. In my opinion it is ideal for a 5-6 pound dog.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> YES! The one I have is "standard" size, and I can fit Chanel in it(8.5 pounds,
> very lean and long), she isn't comfy in it by any means though. And Bella who
> is 2.5 lbs drowns in this Fundle, so I put two towels folded 4 times each so she
> sits higher up. In my opinion it is ideal for a 5-6 pound dog.


That's great! That is going to be my next major Toby purchase, lol. But I will have to hold off because I just had to buy a new computer so money is tight now. Did you buy it from fundle or a retailer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley I bought it many years ago...when I had my Pom, it was for her.
At the time I had a friend in the pet accessories business, she got me 
a good price from one of her dealers. So I don't know what is the best
place for you to buy one. BUT I'm sure after Christmas during boxing
week and such lots of online stores will have good discounts.

Sorry I was no help.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ashley I bought it many years ago...when I had my Pom, it was for her.
> At the time I had a friend in the pet accessories business, she got me
> a good price from one of her dealers. So I don't know what is the best
> place for you to buy one. BUT I'm sure after Christmas during boxing
> ...


What's boxing week? The week in between Christmas and New Years? We don't have that here.

You were help! Thanks so much. I don't think I will be able to buy one for a few months. It's not a necessity- Toby walks 95% of the time, he only has a carrier for when he has to have one. So for now, one carrier is enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> What's boxing week? The week in between Christmas and New Years? We don't have that here.
> 
> You were help! Thanks so much. I don't think I will be able to buy one for a few months. It's not a necessity- Toby walks 95% of the time, he only has a carrier for when he has to have one. So for now, one carrier is enough.
> 
> ...



Well they say it's "Boxing Day"...but really the discounts/sales usually last a week at least. It's on December 26th. 

Either way I'm sure whenever you are ready you could find a good deal online
if you search. The prices vary from place to place, you need a coupon code! 
I love coupons, lol.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Well they say it's "Boxing Day"...but really the discounts/sales usually last a week at least. It's on December 26th.
> 
> Either way I'm sure whenever you are ready you could find a good deal online
> if you search. The prices vary from place to place, you need a coupon code!
> I love coupons, lol.


Thanks for the help! I will be on the hunt for some good coupons and deals for this product over the next few months!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my hubby! My x mas present came in the mail today, he ordered the JCLA Jane Bond Smuggler Bag for me! It's fantastic! I'm in love, and so is Miro. We tested it Christmas shopping at the mall for five hours today, and it is really great. Little guy was very comfortable, and it has all the features of a high end designer bag. They pretty much thought of every feature you might want. The faux leather is buttery soft, and is very real feeling. Normally I hate leather substitute, it feels terrible and stiff, but this is really something. Stitching, hardware, and workman ship is A++. I posted a few pictures of it next to my favorite Marc Jacobs leather bag to show how well made it is. If anyone is looking for an amazing carrier that your dog will love, and really does look like a purse, I would definitely recommend it! Plus we got several compliments on the bag, which made hubbs very proud of himself.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

By the way, I'm having trouble getting photos to load on here. I have my photos on Picasa, and I'm using the insert image option on quick reply, any ideas why, or what I can do so I don't have to post everything as a link?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> By the way, I'm having trouble getting photos to load on here. I have my photos on Picasa, and I'm using the insert image option on quick reply, any ideas why, or what I can do so I don't have to post everything as a link?


I use photobucket, sorry. I don't know anything about Picasa. I hope you figure it out, I wanna see this bag!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are the links! Sorry I don't know how else to get the photos up. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823158266450002466

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823158273893363794

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823158285531660226

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823158240052685810

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823158249532786306

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823158258791885794

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823164655665203762

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823164688354785874

https://picasaweb.google.com/100745640816511491767/Miro#5823164706765077954


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Here are the links! Sorry I don't know how else to get the photos up.



Thanks...now I reallllyyyy like that bag and want it


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> Thanks...now I reallllyyyy like that bag and want it


Lol LS posted that 20% off coupon code for bitchnewyork.com...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I gave up trying to find a nice dog carrier and just use a Louis Vuitton Speedy, or for the beach a large Dior duffle bag which takes all their towels, toys, treats, water and them  Yes, I am eccentric, but when you buy them 2nd hand they cost the same as a high end dog bag and will take any amount of abuse! Obviously I leave the tops open so they can see what's going on around them. I see no point in taking them out anywhere we they'd have to stay in a bag, hidden the whole time.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> I love my hubby! My x mas present came in the mail today, he ordered the JCLA Jane Bond Smuggler Bag for me! It's fantastic! I'm in love, and so is Miro. We tested it Christmas shopping at the mall for five hours today, and it is really great. Little guy was very comfortable, and it has all the features of a high end designer bag. They pretty much thought of every feature you might want. The faux leather is buttery soft, and is very real feeling. Normally I hate leather substitute, it feels terrible and stiff, but this is really something. Stitching, hardware, and workman ship is A++. I posted a few pictures of it next to my favorite Marc Jacobs leather bag to show how well made it is. If anyone is looking for an amazing carrier that your dog will love, and really does look like a purse, I would definitely recommend it! Plus we got several compliments on the bag, which made hubbs very proud of himself.



I'm glad you are so happy with it. Did you use the discount? The pics of your
pup are cute. I like this carrier too, but let's just say I wouldn't pay full price
for it. There are a few things that bug me about it, but overall it's a good
carrier, and you are right the faux leather does feel good and fools many 
into thinking it's real.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> I gave up trying to find a nice dog carrier and just use a Louis Vuitton Speedy, or for the beach a large Dior duffle bag which takes all their towels, toys, treats, water and them Yes, I am eccentric, but when you buy them 2nd hand they cost the same as a high end dog bag and will take any amount of abuse!


That's what I was planning on doing, but Miro was not having it! I have really nice bags but he just did not want to be in them... Maybe not enough structure? Plus, he is a digger and I don't want him destroying my stuff. It's okay, I love an excuse to buy something new, and the two we have so far seem to make him happy. Love buying pre owned! Mmmm The distressed look, soft broken in feel, and it may sound weird but I can feel it when I have an object that was loved and cared for. Like an echo/ aura. I don't know. lol




> I'm glad you are so happy with it. Did you use the discount? The pics of your
> pup are cute. I like this carrier too, but let's just say I wouldn't pay full price
> for it. There are a few things that bug me about it, but overall it's a good
> carrier, and you are right the faux leather does feel good and fools many
> into thinking it's real.


Hubby bought it, but I'm pretty sure he did use the code. Thank you lady! It was less than many of my other bags... lol I like it for shopping, and it matches my moto boots and jacket.  I also like that it's tough and not too girly. If I go to auction and he will have to be in and out all day, I'll use the argo carrier. He has plenty of room and I bought a cute little teal harness that matches it. I kinda want the JCLA tote for the beach, and I still want a sling for hikes, flea market, estates, street fairs, ect. I really like the lux fundle in camel(Or grey.) you have. I haven't seen anything else I like more. I will grab it in January or February after Christmas... Ugh! I still have so much shopping to do! Hope you are all a head of me and got yours done already!


----------

